# DVD Menü erstellen und swf's einfügen!



## foxx21 (18. November 2005)

Hallo lieber Videobereich!

Ich war ja eigentlich immer hier am Forum aber in einem anderem bereich unterwegs.

Nun hab ich folgendes Problem bzw. Aufgabe zu lösen.

Ich habe eine DVD auf english und will dort selber eine Deutsche Tonspur drüberstellen.
Ich habe zugang zur Adobe Premier Software 1.5

Weiters habe ich 2 Präsentationen als swf files.

Frage 1:
Wie mach ich das, das ich im Adobe Premier eben die Englishe Tonspur hören kann und gleichzeitig die deutsche aufsprechen kann.

Frage 2: 
Welches Programm muss ich benutzen um die Files in Adboe zu importieren weil mit einer VOB Datei geht da gar nix.

Frage 3:
Wie bekomm ich ein Menü hin (vielleicht hat jemand einen Tutorial Link) In dem ich die 3 Unterpunkte 

- Präsentation 1 (swf)
- Präsentation 2 (swf)

- Produktinformation (vob)
- Systeminfo (vob)

Ich hoffe meine Fragestellung was ausreichend.

Freu mich schon auf Anworten


schönen Tag noch


----------



## chmee (18. November 2005)

zu 1.
Es geht, schau bitte in die Hilfe unter "Audio aufnhemen"

zu 2.
VOBs sind eben noch verschlüsselt. Die müssen noch deCSS'st werden.
In Google mal "decss" eingeben. 

zu 3.
Sorry, kann Dir keine Tutorial Hilfestellung geben. Ich weiss noch nicht mal, mit
welcher Software Du das machen möchtest. DVDlab ? Encore ?

SWF müssen natürlich nach Mpeg2 encodet werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## foxx21 (18. November 2005)

Danke erstmal für deine konstruktive Hilfe!

Also werd ich jetzt ein Tool suchen um die swf's in mpeg umzuwandeln und die Vob's deCSSen

Das Menü wollt ich auch mit Adobe Premier machen, falls es mit diesem Programm realisierbar ist.

Danke für deine Hilfe

MfG


----------



## foxx21 (18. November 2005)

Hallo!

Hab mir jetzt das Freewar Tool DVD2AVI runtergeladen und es irgendwie geschafft, dass er das rechnet. Das dauerd ja noch ein bisschen. Hab aber grad gesehen, dass er das in NTSC rechnet. Ich hoff ich kann das dann unter Premier für Pal abspeichern?

Weiters habe ich mich mit den Flash Problem beschäftigt und nach langer recherche im Internet hab ich das Programm 

swf2avi gefunden.

Nur hab ich hier überhaupt keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren sollte. 
Ich hab mich bei google auf die Suche nach Tutorials gemacht, jedoch nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen Link für mich.

Wär wirklich sehr Nett.

Das Menü werd ich wohl mit DVD Lab realisieren, wenn ich ans Programm komme (wenn der, der mir den Premier Zugang gibt, das Programm auch hat)

Schöne Grüße

foxy


----------



## chmee (18. November 2005)

SWF2AVI:
Bei Flash gab es doch immer ne Export to Movie/AVI Möglichkeit ?

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (18. November 2005)

Guten Abend!

Zum deCSSen: DVD Shrink entschlüsselt die VOB ohne sie in einen anderen Codec zu pressen. Vermeide es die VOB (mpg2) in irgend einen AVI-Codec zu wandeln, um sie später dann ja wieder für DVD in mpg2 zu wandeln. Das wäre mindestens eine Kompression zu viel (Eine Kopie einer Kopie einer Kopie so zu sagen). Die geshrinkte VOB kannst du einfach umbenennen in *.mpg, dann importiert die auch Premiere. Die Frage ist jetzt nur ob Premiere in der Lage ist über den Medien-Encoder die MPG2 wieder aus zu geben, ohne sie neu zu komprimieren..?

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (18. November 2005)

Zusatz zu axn's Aussagen:
Wenn die VOB zu mpeg, mp2 etc.. gewandelt wurde, benötigst Du die auch nicht mehr in 
Premiere, da das Authoring der DVD und des Menüs im nächsten Programm passiert.
Also nur noch die SWF's nach Mpeg2 wandeln und schon kannst Du Dich um das
DVD-Authoring kümmern.

Tip am Rande: Alle Mpeg-Dateien sollten das gleiche Format, ich denke PAL, haben, 
da viele DVD-Programme hier meckern, obwohl es geht.

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (19. November 2005)

Recht hat er, - du willst ja gar nicht schneiden.. Aber wenn du dein Audiokomentar über den Film sprechen willst, hilft es dir ihn Premiere-Kompatibel zu haben.


----------



## foxx21 (21. November 2005)

Danke erstmal für euere Hilfe!

Werd jetzt mal die vobs in mpeg umbenennen und probieren in Premiere zu importieren.

Meld mich wieder

bye


----------



## chmee (21. November 2005)

? VOBs in Mpeg umzubenennen bringt nix..
Die VOB-Datei muss in einen Mpeg2 Program- oder ElementaryStream entschlüsselt werden..
Das geht zB mit TMPgenc


> Das Herauslösen des Videostreams aus der neu erzeugten VOB. Dafür gibt's mehrere Möglichkeiten. Ich empfehle TMPGEnc: File, MPEG Tools, Demultiplex. Die VOB öffnen, in der nun angezeigten Streamlist einen Doppelklick auf den Videostream. Ergebnis ist i.d. Regel eine Videodatei im MPEG-2 Format mit der Dateiendung *.m2v.


Hier die Quelle: http://dvfaq.slashcam2.de/dvfaq.pl?lesen&quid=491&secid=0&src=Faq&srcid=1&id=1278
Normalerweise solltest Du auch die Audiodatei mit der Endung mp2 finden.

Diese kannst Du dann in Premiere missbrauchen, ABER :
Beim Speichern nur Audio exportieren und diese mit der m2vDatei wieder
multiplexen, das geht auch mit TMPGenc.

Voilá chmee


----------



## axn (21. November 2005)

> ? VOBs in Mpeg umzubenennen bringt nix..
> Die VOB-Datei muss in einen Mpeg2 Program- oder ElementaryStream entschlüsselt werden..


Klar bringt das was. Gehtgenauso. Wenn sie deCSS'st ist. Und das macht eben auch Shrink. Kommt also aufs das Selbe raus.


----------



## chmee (21. November 2005)

Im Einzelfall ja, aber im Grundsatz ist die VOB-Datei ein Containerformat,
wo Video, Audio(in mehreren Spuren), Untertitel drin sind..
Ein VOB zu deCSSen ist die Entschlüsselung, aber dann muß erstmal die
Videospur und die Haupttonspur extrahiert werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## foxx21 (23. November 2005)

Erstmal Danke für die Hilfe aber ich kapier jetzt gar nichts mehr.

Ich hab die Vob Dateien jetzt mit TMPGEnc mit De-Mulitplex (wie beschrieben) in Mpeg gewandelt.

Wenn ich jetzt ins Premier gehe und die Datei importiere, seh ich gar nichts. Ich hab hier meine Sequenz 1 und das wars. Er schreibt mir noch, dass das Audio File fehlt und das wars.

Bitte um Unterstützung

schönen Abend


----------



## chmee (24. November 2005)

Beim DeMultiplexen werden alle Spuren voneinander getrennt. Es entstehen m2v-Video und
mp2-Audio-Dateien. Diese sollten dann in premiere wieder zusammengelegt werden.
Aber nur, damit Du damit eine Synchronisation machen kannst. Wenn Du Dein Audio-Overdub
gemacht hast, stellst Du die Originalspur leise/aus und exportierst NUR die Audiospur in zB
Wav oder mp2.
Diese multiplext ( zusammenführen ) Du wieder mit der Videospur in TMPGenc.
Das zu erhoffende Ergebnis: Die Videospur wurde nicht neu komprimiert und Du hast Deine
veränderte Audiospur in einer Mpeg2-Datei, die nutzbar ist auf der DVD.

mfg chmee


----------



## foxx21 (24. November 2005)

Erstmal danke nochmal für die rasche Antwort!

Hab das jetzt de-mulitplext und hab auch eine m2v und eine ac3 datei, wenn ich diese jetzt jedoch in Premiere importieren will bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

*"Die Datei weißt eine nicht unterstützte Audiorate auf"*

und wenn ich die ac3 Datei importiere beomme ich folgende!

*"Dateiformat wird nicht unterstützt"*

Ich verzweifle bald!

Danke für eure Bemühungen


----------

